# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  A është viagra e dëmshme per shendetin?

## Alban

kisha nje pytje te thjesht a eshte viagra e demshme per shendetin nese merret nga njerzit e moshes se re (22-30 vjeqare)

----------


## Glamorous

Se di! Dhe shoh qe spaska shkruajtur askush ne kete teme. Jam kurioze ta dij edhe une ne eshte e demshme apo jo...

----------


## juliana_86

Dhe c`nevoje duhet te kete nje mashkull 22-30 vjecar te perdor viagra!

Viagra kur perdoret me shume se 2-3 here ne jave behet e demshme.Dhe me e keqja eshte se mesohesh me to.

----------


## AuGuSt_

> kisha nje pytje te thjesht a eshte viagra e demshme per shendetin nese merret nga njerzit e moshes se re (22-30 vjeqare)


Problemet e para hasen ne zemer

----------


## Erlebnisse

Mer mik duhet te jete e demshme vetem nese perdoret me alkol (vere, birre, etj), si cdo ilac besoj, por per te tjera gjera s'ma ha mendja te jete e demshme e pastaj duhet bere kujdes ne raste alergjie sepse jo cdo trup mund te perdori cdo lloj ilaci e keshtu e me rradhe.

----------


## Glamorous

Hey njekohesisht nje efekt te perafert ta japin, edhe karkaleca deti, me vere te bardhe, ose receta ushqimore te cilat ndihmojne ne.... vazhdimin e kupton vet :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Kandili 1

> Po te jesh dorac e pa duar dhe pa femer, eshte shkaterruese....
> Po c'pytje ben he mik. 
> A je 22 dhe do viagra? Me mire bli nje fishek dhe futja atij mikut...
> Hajde hajde c' behet
> Ka vajtur bota per pambuk t' zi !!!!


Mjedis pike  Barat!
Qe si po na dalin disa te rinje,ne vend te kene besim ne vete, ju besojne medikamenteve.

PS: cka u ba keshtu o njerez?!Sa deshta t`i  jap Baratit reputacionin e merituar, me doli pergjegjia : ju duhet t`i jepni njehere reputacion tjeter anetari...
Hajde demokraci hajde....

----------


## Erlebnisse

Hej zot jo edhe ju sa te keqinj jeni neper komente, po mire mer s'ka asgje te keqe qe te informohesh: Pse mos pyesi djali? Pastaj ku e dini ju cfare halli ka ai? Mbase i duhet per njerez qe njeh e qe kane probleme. Lerini njerezit te marrin informacione lirisht...

----------


## DEN_Bossi

Ore pse beni si injorant

E dini pse eshte shpikur vjagra . Se mos kujtoni se mos nuk i ka punuar ai miku ndonje mjeku dhe u burra ai ne studime per te gjetur ilacin. Me vjen keq qe nuk keni info aq me shum qe ai qe e shpiku ishte nje shqiptaro-amerikan i quajtur Ferid Murati. Studimi i tij konsistonte ne gjetjen e empulave pasoj e te cilave te ishin permirsimi dhe normalizimi i rrahjeve kardiake. Gabimisht ai pa se ato qe u dha pacjentave kishin afekt tjeter, ate te funksionit qe ka vjagra.
Tani , a eshte e demshme. Kjo dihet qe po. Nese pihet shpesh, dhe nese trupi krijon varsi ndaj saje, sepse thame qe efekti fillestar i saj eshte impulsimi i te rrahurave ne zemer, pra nuk eshte e cuditshme qe ne nje akt seksual te ndodhi ndonje atak hipertensioni nese perdor viagra.
Problemi i dyte eshte, se ka njerz ( edhe djem te rinj) qe jane te detyruar te perdorin viagra pasi impotenca eshte nje semundja prej shekujsh dhe eshte edhe e trashigushme. Tani kto njerz, nuk kane pse te trajtohen si inferjor, pasi kshtu i ka kriju Zoti ... Keto te shkrete e kan per nevoj te perdorin viagra. Ku eshte e keqja ???

Hajde Gzuar tani, si me vjagra si pa vjagra vec aman jepini vetes  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Kandili 1

> Ore pse beni si injorant
> 
> E dini pse eshte shpikur vjagra . Se mos kujtoni se mos nuk i ka punuar ai miku ndonje mjeku dhe u burra ai ne studime per te gjetur ilacin. Me vjen keq qe nuk keni info aq me shum qe ai qe e shpiku ishte nje shqiptaro-amerikan i quajtur Ferid Murati. Studimi i tij konsistonte ne gjetjen e empulave pasoj e te cilave te ishin permirsimi dhe normalizimi i rrahjeve kardiake. Gabimisht ai pa se ato qe u dha pacjentave kishin afekt tjeter, ate te funksionit qe ka vjagra.
> Tani , a eshte e demshme. Kjo dihet qe po. Nese pihet shpesh, dhe nese trupi krijon varsi ndaj saje, sepse thame qe efekti fillestar i saj eshte impulsimi i te rrahurave ne zemer, pra nuk eshte e cuditshme qe ne nje akt seksual te ndodhi ndonje atak hipertensioni nese perdor viagra.
> Problemi i dyte eshte, se ka njerz ( edhe djem te rinj) qe jane te detyruar te perdorin viagra pasi impotenca eshte nje semundja prej shekujsh dhe eshte edhe e trashigushme. Tani kto njerz, nuk kane pse te trajtohen si inferjor, pasi kshtu i ka kriju Zoti ... Keto te shkrete e kan per nevoj te perdorin viagra. Ku eshte e keqja ???
> 
> 
> Hajde Gzuar tani, si me vjagra si pa vjagra vec aman jepini vetes


Den Boss,
ne parim ke te drejte!Ne te vertete s`ia di kush kujt hallin.Pra,ka raste kur meshkujt edhe ne moshe te re jane te detyruar te marrin viagra.
Tash ne mund te themi: epo, me lehte drejtohet njeriu(anonim) me nje pyetje ne 
forum , se sa te shkon te  mjeku dhe ta merr ndihmen dhe keshillat perkatese!Nje kesi pohimi me duket i gabuar.

Ai qe e ka hallin,besoj une, sado e veshtire qe t`i duket  keshillohet me mjekun.
Ka shume njerez qe per pune egoje kane pas pasoja , duke perdore pa nevoje
 viagra.Per sojin e ketyre te fundit e kisha fjalen une.

----------


## bili99

Te  pergjigjem  si  BARAT...eshte  pergjigjur  BARAT.....lol

Pike  se  pari   duhet  te  jeshe  i  shendoshe  qe  te  perdorish  viagra.
Edhepse   te  gjithe  bejne  shaka  ne  kete   teme.....dy  fjale  serioze:    eshte  vertetuar  se  shkakton  crregullime  te  te  pamunit...gradualisht   mund  te  rezultoje  me  verberi....
Si  duket  njerezit  preferojne  sex-in    me  shume  se  te  pamurit..  afersisht  30  miljon  ne  bote  e  perdorin   kete   preparat  deri  me  sot......dhe  po,  zbuluesi  eshte    me  prejardhje  nga  Gostivari....DR.Ferid  Murati...Nobelist  po  per  kete   zbulim  epokal  per  
burrat.

Shpresoj  se  Albani    ka  pyetur  me  shume  nga  kurioziteti  ose  per  baben  plak....shqiptaret  jane  shume  potent....Per  rekord   une     sinqerisht  vetem  1  kokerr  kam  provuar  nga  kurioziteti  dhe  ate  me  gruan  time...dhe  punon..lol

----------


## Clauss

ore! 22 vjec e ste ben kuku ty? je ne forumin e gabuar; tek forumi i psikollogjise duhet te vesh. pastaj te forumi i sportit dhe aktiviteteve sportive.

----------


## drague

> Mjedis pike  Barat!
> Qe si po na dalin disa te rinje,ne vend te kene besim ne vete, ju besojne medikamenteve.
> 
> PS: cka u ba keshtu o njerez?!Sa deshta t`i  jap Baratit reputacionin e merituar, me doli pergjegjia : ju duhet t`i jepni njehere reputacion tjeter anetari...
> Hajde demokraci hajde....


Mire eshte ta ruj fishekun.por mund tja bejme cevapcici(shaka).un e kam provuar vetem nji here, nuk e dallova efektin.

----------


## bili99

> Mire eshte ta ruj fishekun.por mund tja bejme cevapcici(shaka).un e kam provuar vetem nji here, nuk e dallova efektin.



drague,  per  qevapet  thone  se  nese    u  hedh  pak  pluhur  nga  viagra   nuk  piqen  kur  i  hedh  ne  grill   ,  dhe  ti   e  kupton  psene  besoj...

dhe  mos  u  beni  te  ashper  ju  te  tjeret  me  cunin...s'do  te  thote  se  ka  dikush  nevoje    nese  pyet....
shendeti  mbi  te  gjitha....per te  gjithe  ju

me  nderime,
bili99

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> kisha nje pytje te thjesht a eshte viagra e demshme per shendetin nese merret nga njerzit e moshes se re (22-30 vjeqare)


Pse  ka mashkulli nevoj per viagra ne kete mosh ??
Se un mendoja qe pas 40 e siper i duhej  ..

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

> kisha nje pytje te thjesht a eshte viagra e demshme per shendetin nese merret nga njerzit e moshes se re (22-30 vjeqare)




Pse mer qe ne kete moshe me Viagra?
Puhhh.
Shum e demshme eshte.

----------


## Flori

Nuk e besoj qe duhet perdoru kaq shpejt ne ket mosh, ja kam sygjeruar gjyshit se esht shum i levizshem dreqi. i ka ber efekt po pasoja nga pas si ka dhen se boll ka  :perqeshje:  

Nqs nje djal 22-30 vjec do perdori viagra normalisht ai ka probleme iher  :ngerdheshje: 

ps: me mir le ta lej at sport fare

----------

